# hypertufa



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

anyone make pots? Made them a couple years ago, worked great. Just made these http://33shadesofgreen.blogspot.com/2010/07/making-hypertufa-pots.html
but they are very fragile. 
do you have a tried and true recipe?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've tried it....can't say mine were fragile tho. :rotfl: more like ROCKS.

My guess is too little cement. needs to be like oatmeal, or so my friend who got me started told me. 

I used 1part cement. 1 part sand, 1 part vermiculite, 1 part peat. (the sand and the vermiculite make it heavier; the sand makes it stronger than recipes with just cement/peat/perliteORvermiculite)


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

Making tufa garden containers is something I've always wanted to do, but just don't seem to have the time. I want to make some larger, lower rustic ones for growing succulents.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I like it. How large can you make them and not have them fall apart? I'm thinking of containers for my figs next year.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have some big ones, but not that big. You can do big planters, if you google hypertufa, you will find a wealth of info. the hardest ingredient it was for us to find was the stuff they put in asphalt that melds it together well (we went to a place where they make headstones, cement statues, etc to get that) , which is something they left out in the first post I had. Those planters are crumbling apart- will never do that again. 
This is an easy, easy project- we did it as a ladies activity, as well as childrens, and had a blast. One of the women made a bird bath, covered it in marbles or rocks that was an aunt's collection, then after curing, coated it with water proofing stuff, super neat! You can use anything as a mold, cardboard, plastic, anything.


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

> One of the women made a bird bath,


This is one of the things I want to make too. Since reading this thread, I realized that for a birdbath I have the circular wire cover from an old fan that would be perfect as re-inforcing within the tufa. Now just for some free time, lol.


----------

